# Bay window replacement | Wilmington NC Contractor



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This is from the log cabin restoration we completed last month. Still don't have all the finished shots, but wanted to share the window. 

It was sagging so bad it was out of level over 3" front to back in the inside.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks great! did you replace the shakes aswell?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes the shakes are new, homeowner decided to use them instead of logs to add some contrast.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great. I like the shakes, good call on the customers part.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have a finished pic, but we stained them the same color. We painted the pvc in Duration flat.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

The job looks great !!! But talk about an SEO laden thread title


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pot kettle black..


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Pot kettle black..



YES ... Me pot .... You kettle :yes:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bobbo said:


> The job looks great !!! But talk about an SEO laden thread title


Coming from someone who _*only*_ posts stuff for SEO, that should be considered a compliment.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

*Fremont County Painting Contractor*

What's seo?

good looking work.


----------

